# Black diarrhoea?!



## Little Roo (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey, I was diagnosed with IBS D at the beginning of this year which I have had under REASONABLE control by taking imodium every night before bed. However, tonight I had the familiar stomach gurgling, followed by jet black diarrhoea, which is a bit worrying!! Anyone any ideas what's going on!? ThanksRuth


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Book yourself in to see a doctor as soon as you can. I don't want to panic you. It could just be from something you ate..or if you take charcoal for gas it could be from that or some other med but you need to be checked just to make sure that there's no old blood. Did you have a colonoscopy as part of your diagnosis? If not you'll probably be sent for one to check where the bleeding is coming from if there is any at all.


----------



## CdnMan (Nov 26, 2006)

Ruth, I have to concur with Screamer. "Jet Black" can blood. Just to be sure, you should check this out. Eric


----------



## Little Roo (Jun 13, 2006)

Well to be honest, the doctor took a blood test but nothing further. I always find that when they can't find anything more substantial IBS seems to be an easy option. Maybe I'm just cynical! Being in the UK it's just after 2am so I'll go to the docs in the morning, or do you think I should go to A&E?! Don't worry for panicking me, just appreciate the speedy response! x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How are you feeling?If you feel OK otherwise you could probably get an appointment as long as it is quickly.If you feel at all weak or woosy go to the A&E. A friend of mind had a bleed that nearly killed her. She thought she was dehydrated because she also felt like she had an intestinal bug. She was really low in blood, not just fluids.Some things can make the stool black that are not blood.Did you use any peptobismol, iron supplement or anything new in the diet or pillwise. If there is something new check the side effects for black stool.http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/otherdiseases/a/blackstool.htm lists some things that can cause black stool.K.


----------



## Little Roo (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm feelig abit tired, think that's due to the late hour though. I also can't seem to quench my thirst even though I've drunk a pint of water in the last hour. I can't think of any new meds or anything that would be affecting the stool colour. I think I might go to A&E to get it checked, though I'm sure they'll just think I'm being foolish! x


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Better to be safe than sorry! Good luck at the ED. I've been a couple of times myself and it's turned out to be nothing. No one ever made me feel dumb for being there though. Hope all is okay!


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I agree with Kathleen. Pepto-Bismol, any iron-containing supplements, even spinach can turn stool black.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:black diarrhoea


Black in this context usually means blood either in the stomach or small bowels. In the colon it tends to be red. Go see a doctor *RIGHT AWAY*!


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

It's never a bad idea to have someone test your stool if it looks suspicious - especially if it looks like coffee grounds. However, in both my personal and professional experience, most of the time, black-ish stool is usually a result of something that's been ingested - sometimes mixed with bile if the diarrhea is particularly bad.


----------

